# I am SO worried for my pregnant dalmation molly!



## dalmationmolly (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

Ok, so I have a female dalmation molly right now in a 10 gallon tank. I have had her for about 5 months and I have become SO attached to this fish, she is the ONLY fish I have, and she lives alone in the 10 gallon. I bought her pregnant.

About 2 months after I got her, at the end of August, she gave birth to 27 fry. They literally ALL came out at once, and they were very healthy and they were all alive. 4 days later I donated them to someone with a 90 gallon tank, I regret it so much.

Then in mid-October, she kept getting bigger and gave birth to 10 fry. She also gave birth to multiple dead fry before this. I saved the 10 fry, but less than 48 hours later they were all dead which was TRAGIC.

Now, she has been getting really really big again. But it is over 2 months since her last birth. Water quality is great and so is temperature. She is HUGE, bigger than last time. I have introduced blood worms to her diet to make sure fry are healthier this time.

She is still very active and very fast. But she still hasn't given birth. She has been squared off for a while but now her belly is so round and plump!!

She is a dalmation molly but now she is practically all black so you can't see the gravid spot.

I am SOO worried for her!! I love this fish so much. She is the only fish I have. I read all these stories online about how fish don't go into labor and the babies keep growing and growing until the mom dies. I don't want that for her. I want her to give birth and be healthy.

PLEASE HELP!

Why is she so overdue??


----------



## guppy2001 (Jan 26, 2013)

sometime the babys can be born late and most of the time the babys or the mom will die sorry


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

make sure she get a varied diet with plenty of vegetable type foods...veggie flakes...spirulina flakes etc.....cut back on the bloodworms as they are not the best food...they can cause intestinal blockage and kill the fish...
make sure you also do 30% water changes every week...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Give her hiding places. floating plants or sinking plant mats are good.


----------



## Babypleco (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry the only thing I can think of is give her some blanched peas (frozen or canned peas microwaved for a minute or two to make it softer), they can have a laxative effect which might help. One of my mollies also became very bloated once, she stopped eating and was floating at the top looking sick, after I gave her peas she lost her bloated look and became her old self again, so she must have been really constipated.

The only other thing I can think of is look from the top of the tank at the fish and if her scales are sticking out/away from her body like a pine cone then she might have dropsy, this can also make fish look bloated but it's usually not curable (sorry) I lost one or two fish to it.


----------

